# Help with Ellis dividing head



## craptain (Jun 10, 2018)

I have just acquired an Ellis dividing head in remarkably good and mostly complete condition. Photos show what I have. What I don't have, or think I don't have are collets and a center. At the sellers home I decided that it used 3C collets, which I use on my 9" South Bend. However on getting back to the shop, I am not sure. The 3C almost fits, but not all the way. I have not yet done a really good clean out on the spindle, but still not sure that will be sufficient. Does anyone have any knowledge about these? Is this some variation of 3C? I also have to check out the thread on the spindle to see if I can use a chuck from my lathe. 
Information seems to be scarce for these dividing heads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## pacifica (Jun 10, 2018)

I have a carrol which is very similar looking to your ellis. It takes 3c collets,but I had no problem getting collet to work,you can probably get by with one 1/2" to mount an arbor for the gear cutting.

I made a threaded adaptor and mounted a 4 jaw chuck on the end. Nice that you have a tailstock. It should adjust so you can dial down the backlash.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 10, 2018)

My old dividing head looks very much like your Ellis, but has no mfg. name on it.  It has a B&S #9 spindle bore.


----------



## craptain (Jun 10, 2018)

Yes, some versions did have B&S #9 but this particular model doesn't. 





Bob Korves said:


> My old dividing head looks very much like your Ellis, but has no mfg. name on it. It has a B&S #9 spindle bore.



Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## chips&more (Jun 11, 2018)

I have a 3 jaw 4” Buck set-tru chuck mounted on my Ellis. And have no reason at all to have it hold collets. I could make it hold collets. I have a round holder that holds collets that can be mounted in a 3 jaw, but have not used it on the Ellis. That brass colored area on the top of your Ellis. It has two set screws. That is your black-lash adjustment. I would mount a GOOD 3 jaw on it, my 3 cents…Dave


----------



## craptain (Jun 11, 2018)

chips&more said:


> I have a 3 jaw 4” Buck set-tru chuck mounted on my Ellis. And have no reason at all to have it hold collets. I could make it hold collets. I have a round holder that holds collets that can be mounted in a 3 jaw, but have not used it on the Ellis. That brass colored area on the top of your Ellis. It has two set screws. That is your black-lash adjustment. I would mount a GOOD 3 jaw on it, my 3 cents…Dave



Thanks for the response. I would like to mount a chuck for some jobs, but really I want to mount a center for use with a mandrel for gear cutting. I know that I can do it with a chuck but prefer options. Also not yet checked out the spindle thread, to know what to get. (Or make)
I knew it had a method to adjust backlash but didn't know how so that is great information. Of course I have not really played with it yet. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## chips&more (Jun 11, 2018)

craptain said:


> Thanks for the response. I would like to mount a chuck for some jobs, but really I want to mount a center for use with a mandrel for gear cutting. I know that I can do it with a chuck but prefer options. Also not yet checked out the spindle thread, to know what to get. (Or make)
> I knew it had a method to adjust backlash but didn't know how so that is great information. Of course I have not really played with it yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


You can mount a center in a 3 jaw chuck. Remember, I said a set-tru chuck. I cut gears ALL the time. And when done on my Ellis. I have NEVER done it between centers. Instead, typically with a spud…Dave

Note: maximum range on a 3C collet is about 1/2”.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 11, 2018)

craptain said:


> Also not yet checked out the spindle thread, to know what to get. (Or make)


The chart below shows common imperial spindle nose sizes.  The spindle on my dividing head that is similar to yours is 1-3/4-8 thread, which is not on the chart below.  The spindle nose on your Ellis dividing head is quite likely to be one of those sizes, and a quick check with a scale will tell the tale.  If a thread lines up every eighth inch, it is 8 TPI.  An Ellis dividing head will not have a metric spindle nose, so checking diameter with a caliper is good enough.  2 minute job...


----------



## craptain (Jun 11, 2018)

Well it looks like a chuck is the way to go. It's true that what I want to do can be done, and done well, with a chuck. I am just used to the precision and ease of mounting with collets. I will be at my shop later today and will (amongst other things) be taking a closer look at the dividing head. 
Thanks to all for the input. I will be happy to see more. 


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## craptain (Jun 11, 2018)

So.... I measured the spindle nose and it's 1.75 x 8 tpi. Nothing I have, but something I can make. Eventually. Or start to search EBay. 
I have a couple of flywheels from treadmills, so maybe I could knock out a backplate from one of them. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## pacifica (Jun 11, 2018)

It's easy to find chucks on ebay but not 1.75 by 8 tpi. I made an adaptor to fit a 4" , 1 1/2 x8 chuck, got a nice used chuck under 100.


----------



## Meta Key (Jun 11, 2018)

Yup, I can confirm the spindle nose is 1-3/4  x  8 TPI on my Ellis dividing head.  And, a six inch chuck will _just_ fit.

I once had a 1930's era Sheldon lathe that had the same spindle nose.  Long ago sold that lathe (which I regret) but had a little Skinner 6" four jaw left over so I mounted it on the Ellis.  I think I'd rather have a good 3-jaw on it and I have a really sweet 4" Rohm 3-jaw that I've been thinking of putting on it instead.  Just gotta get a round tuit.





The 1-3/4" by 8 TPI stuff does come up for sale from time to time.  Not super common but not rare either..

MetaKey


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 11, 2018)

The 1-3/4-8 TPI 5" 3 jaw and 6" 4 jaw chucks I have for my dividing head say "The D. E. Whiton Machine Co." plus address, USA, etc. near the outsite edge of the chuck face, and 180 degrees opposite that say RIVETT in a rectangular box, same as on the lathes.  However both are plain back with adapters to the 1-3/4-8 spindle nose, so while they were probably off of an old Rivett lathe, they may not have had that mounting size originally.  The mounting adapters are not original to them but do look factory made, so there are probably others out there.  Might be a good place to start looking for chucks for chucks for your dividing head.  However, if they say Rivett on them, they may cost more.


----------



## craptain (Jun 11, 2018)

Bob. I am open to (almost) any chuck of 3 or 4 inches. I can make a backplate for it, and have done so before. Just needs to be the right price and adequate accuracy or able to be made accurate. I do believe in old American or European iron. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 11, 2018)

craptain said:


> I can make a backplate for it, and have done so before.


That is a good way to go, just find a suitable chuck and a slug of metal to build the back plate from...


----------



## pacifica (Jun 11, 2018)

I agree, easier to build back plate and have more options on chuck.


----------

